# Pictures



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just wanted to share a couple of pictures I thought you all would like. Our 12 year old Beagle Riley dying to get at the chickens and our new Pygmy goat Moonshine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awww I want a goat !  My dad had a goat identical to yours his name was boots, he used to ride in his van with him to town until he got mature and became ownry.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute goat!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of pictures I thought you all would like. Our 12 year old Beagle Riley dying to get at the chickens and our new Pygmy goat Moonshine


 a few of my goats ...3 are Pygmies there so much fun


----------

